# Simular Microcontroladores Texas MSP430 en proteus



## dark_soul (Abr 9, 2010)

Saludos, me gustaria saber que pasos debo seguir para configurar y poder simular microcontroladores de Texas en proteus, el software que uso para programar los microcontroladores es el IAR Workbench.

Por todo muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 9, 2010)

Me parece que proteus no cuenta con archivos para simulacion de los micros de Texas.... al menos eso es en la version que usaba... 

De todos modos el tema pertenece a software de simulacion


----------

